# Amitriptyline



## firstone (Jul 21, 2007)

Anybody ever tried this?. My doctor just prescribed me this one...


----------



## 18438 (Dec 14, 2006)

Amitriptyline is another name for elavil, check over at crazymeds.org for thorough info, and I believe tehre are a few other threads on here about it aswell.


----------

